# View from the toilet...



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is hilarious!!! And OH SO FAMILIAR.... I call my dogs the peeping toms because I can't go potty or get dressed without them staring at me.. panting.. creepily.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh yes, they love the room with the view.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Same here always have at least 2 with me in the bathroom, sometimes four.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohhhh,the bathroom hugs!!!Sound like my house.Honey comes and puts her head on my knees,like I need a extra help.LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL this is a familiar sight in my bathroom. Mine do the staring plus they like to drop toys in my underwear as I sit. :


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL Rob! Good typing .


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> plus they like to drop toys in my underwear as I sit. :


There's a great visual


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Abbydabbydo said:


> LOL Rob! Good typing .


LOL... Did I forget and "h"?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL... Did I forget and "h"?


accidently on purpose ...


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL this is a familiar sight in my bathroom. Mine do the staring plus they like to drop toys in my underwear as I sit. :


LOL! I've definitely had a tug toy dropped on my lap before. And the head is almost always on the lap, too. These are strange animals we live with.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

They seem worried you'll fall in. XD


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL this is a familiar sight in my bathroom. Mine do the staring plus they like to drop toys in my underwear as I sit. :


I am rolling here!! Just read this to the DH and he's laughing too. :doh::doh::doh:

Too funny Rob!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Love that shot Beargroomer!! I think they're wondering if you're okay....LOLOL!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny and have seen that look for at least 15 years from all the different goldens. They crack me up. And I have a cat that does that too. And she will also jump on the toilet after and start scratching like she is trying to cover things up. Even if there isnt anything done. Those crazy kids we have.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha I loved the picture...I only have one watching me...if I dont close the door tight..forget it..shes in there "watching out for me"


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Neo does the same thing to both Chris and I. I think he is afraid that there is another door somewhere that we are going to come out of lol. He hasn't learned yet that there is only one way in and one way out and we will come out that same door. These guys are to nutty!!!!!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I know, whats up with this?? lol Lucy loves to just stare me down when I'm getting undressed. haha


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHA...this is great! I'm so glad I'm not the only one that has animals that do this  Cannon and both the cats are obsessed with following me in the bathroom as well! Cute picture


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Why do these dogs think none of us can use the bathroom by ourselves? Do we all just appear to be incompetent when it comes to pottying???? Cute photo!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine do this ALL THE TIME!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Why do these dogs think none of us can use the bathroom by ourselves? Do we all just appear to be incompetent when it comes to pottying???? Cute photo!



I think mine are worried that I'm gonna escape out a window and do something fun without them... they feel the need to constantly supervise my activities lol


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Too funny!!! Mine come running when I head to the bathroom. I think they figure I've got idle hands and nothing better to do but give them attention. Fergus likes to wedge himself between me/the potty and the wall. He uses that time to scrounge for treasures in the trash can. :doh:


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

haha funny thread!


yeah mine does that too, didn't wanne share but hey what the heck


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well mine are not ALLOWED in the bathroom with me. All are fin with this except Lucy. She at times goes NUTS! She'll start crying and running up and down the stairs as if there is some way I can escape upstairs. She is 8 1/2 years old, reasonably smart but just can not comprehend if I go in that doo I will come at that very same door. :doh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow only visits me in the bathroom if she thinks she can steal a toilet roll tube but Diesel thinks that it is a great time for me to scratch his ears!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Willow only visits me in the bathroom if she thinks she can steal a toilet roll tube but Diesel thinks that it is a great time for me to scratch his ears!



this is why you came over there in he first place ,Right?


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

oh man, that looks familiar! haha.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL  Great shot!

I usually have 4 sets of eyes staring at me, 2 nudging noses (MaeMae, Cassi), a lap warmer (Quinn), a guard (Jax), and a 2 legged kiddo who thinks that is the perfect time to brush his teeth :doh: LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well mine are not ALLOWED in the bathroom with me. All are fin with this except Lucy. She at times goes NUTS! She'll start crying and running up and down the stairs as if there is some way I can escape upstairs. She is 8 1/2 years old, reasonably smart but just can not comprehend if I go in that doo I will come at that very same door. :doh:


 
That sounds like my dad's Bailey, pacing back n forth, whimpering (you forgot ME). Then he'll flop down with a huff right at the door, lol :doh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I think mine are worried that I'm gonna escape out a window and do something fun without them... they feel the need to constantly supervise my activities lol


 
lOL  so true isn't it. They are just too **** funny!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks very familiar. Mine even try to jump in the shower with me.


----------



## Mitchie (Nov 3, 2008)

its an intervention!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Mitchie said:


> its an intervention!


Ha!! It does look like an intervention! Like, "Mom, you taught us that we do that OUTSIDE. What gives?"


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Very funny! I won't let Rookie in the bathroom with me. But he sits right outside the door and pokes his nose in as soon as he hears a flush.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

New Title: .........What's in *your *stimulus package??


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

That is such a cute photo!! My cat follows me too, but Cadence is crated when I have to leave the room....so hope she doesn't follow suit when she has free run of the house! LOL

This thread was hilarious! I was rolling at Oakley and Caue's, dads post!  Too funny!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank goodness they are all there watching out for you. You never know what could happen to you in there.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner puts his head on my lap when I am in the bathroom. I have to put a babygate up when I get dressed because he likes to lick the lotion off my body as I am putting it on and it tickles! He just sits and watches me now.....LOL


----------

